
The Rule of 72 - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/other/the-rule-of-72/
======
merkat
There's an interesting lecture from Albert Bartlett [ _] on the same subject,
but he uses the value of 70 to calculate the years to double. [_ ]
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-QA2rkpBSY>

